

Ask HN: Any 'inclusionist' moderator candidates in Stack Overflow elections? - captainmuon

Currently, Stack Overflow is holding moderator elections ( stackoverflow.com&#x2F;election ). Most, if not all of the candidates are promising to be very strict, to close and flag even more posts the others.<p>I don&#x27;t want to start another debate about Stack Overflow policies here, I know there re different opinions on this, but I&#x27;ve noticed that many HN readers are unsatisfied with the status quo. I regularly see comments like &quot;this is what is wrong with SO&quot; when a link to a closed question is posted here.<p>I was wondering, is there anyone in the list of candidates who is less deletionist and law-and-order, and more inclusionist and lassez-faire, whom I can vote for? I went through the list, they all seem to be making the same promises, but maybe I&#x27;ve missed something.
======
phantom_oracle
They seem to be saying the right things to the right audience at the right
time. Kind of like how politicians promise things they can never live up to.

Maybe you need to view SO in a different light in order to understand its
usefulness. The SO site itself can be considered broadly as a solve-coding-
problem site.

If you want more broad and debatable topics to be involved in your thinking,
go with a specialized-forum.

I think the wisdom behind their strict policy applies when (say) a question
that was answered in 2011 about some linux software issue provides an exact
solution that can be applied by another 10/100/1000 more other people that
come across this issue in the future. Therefore, it solves the problem and you
move on.

------
KiwiCoder
If it wasn't already too late I would nominate myself on exactly this
platform. Unfortunately I suspect the people who would vote for a laissez-
faire candidate have already gone elsewhere, or are sufficiently disillusioned
that they visit only infrequently.

------
dandv
I wanted to nominate myself but didn't have enough helpful flag. Which makes
sense, because _I DON 'T ABUSE FLAGS_.

